# ibs getting better?



## crazepinkpixie (Dec 19, 2002)

hey~i heard from some site that about 30% of ibs patients notice improvement in their ibs symptoms as they get older...do you think this is true? i would like to know what u all think.


----------



## Peony (Aug 27, 2002)

I heard that too, and I'm praying to be so lucky.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

A lot of people do get better over time.I wonder if that "30%" you see is based on the placebo part of clinical trials. IBS has a fairly high placebo "cure" rate and that % is about that range.If you got IBS after a GI infection that seems to be more likely to get better in the 2-3 years after it starts.I think eventually most (like 70-90% or more) IBSers get better over time if for no other reason than after awhile they find the things that work for them. If you know your triggers and avoid them that helps. Also many people over time find drugs/supplements/life styles/ etc that make a big difference in symptom severity and frequency.Anxiety and nervousness which can trigger attacks often get better as we get older as most people develop overtime better coping skills so that makes a big difference as well.While there are some people who stay really really bad all their life, most people either find ways to get the IBS under better control, or it goes away to some degree on by itself.GI infections can set off a worsening of IBS just like they can start it in the first place, so it is important even if you get better to practice good GI hygiene. Wash your hands, have good food safety practices, stuff like that to avoid as many GI infections as possible.K.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Thanks K!


----------



## lindsay* (Jul 23, 2000)

mine has definately gotten better. i still have problems and flareups, but it's not nearly as bad as it was. i'm only 23 though, so that doesn't explain age. i've always just assumed it goes in cycles and would not be suprised if i went back to having severe ibs. my mom gets c pretty bad and her's tends to cycle. right now mine is pretty moderate.


----------

